# socka



## ilocas2

Jak se řekne anglicky *socka*? Existuje vůbec takový výraz v angličtině?


----------



## vianie

Jediný anglický výraz, ktorý som v tejto súvislosti počul, je "highlander", ale neviem.


----------



## ilocas2

To nebude ono, to znamená něco jako "horal"


----------



## Petra123

Nevím, jestli najdeme podobné univerzální označení v angličtině. 
Výrazy, které napadají mě, jsou vázané na konkrétní sociokulturní kontext.

V americké angličtině se používá třeba:
redneck
hillbilly
white trash

O použití a konotacích viz spíš komentáře rodilých mluvčích. Jen pozor, jde o výrazy pejorativní nebo na hraně ...


----------



## OzziBoy

Some words which might help ...


Trailer trash (přívěs odpadky)
Bogan (Australian English)
Redneck (American English)

Less offensive words are:


the have-nots
beggar
poor

Cheers,
Ozzi


----------

